# Shotgun powder



## mooseknuckle (Feb 22, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find shotgun powder locally? Like alliant reddot or green dot. Thanks


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Havent seen them in a long time. They are even hard to find on line


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

sometimes you can find someone selling powder on ksl.com classifieds.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you need it bad enough do a google search for it and then spend the next hour checking out web suppliers. Then when you find it purchase the 5 or 8 pound can of it to make the hazard shipping fee worth it.

I just did this with some other powder and I paid about the same price on line as I would of locally even with the extra fees, and I didn't have to leave my house.


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Try Gallensons. Outside of that I have been trying to find Alliant powder for a while now. I was told that they had a factory burn down, which has significantly impacted their business. Then - the ammunition manufacturers have grabbed up almost all their available powder. Supposedly the manufacturers are almost at full capacity and the powder will be more available to the public. Which I hope like heck is the case as I have a Ponsness Warren 375 that is ready for 12, 20, 28 & 410 and I cannot find any blasted powder for my recipes


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I see Alliant REloder series powders at pretty much every store that carries powders, but teh pistol and shotgun powders (since they are often the same from what I understand) are still very difficult to find. Get on a group on FB like a reloader or shooting group has been my best way of finding stuff.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

silverkitten73 said:


> Try Gallensons.


+1

Gallensons is a FANTASTIC place to get ripped off and wallet-raped. They are kind enough to jack up prices on everyone while reloading supplies are tricky to come by.

Great customer service [/sarcasm font]


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Sorry you had a bad experience at Gallensons. I have always been treated well there.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

If you want to look at fresh graffiti and buy a black rifle then its a great place. Far cry from what it used to be or used to have on hand.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

silverkitten73 said:


> Sorry you had a bad experience at Gallensons. I have always been treated well there.


I agree and I work near there so I'm in there once a week. Now to be honest they have jacked up their .22 LR prices and I won't buy any from them but the rest of their prices are not out of line with other local stores that I can tell.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I saw some pistol powder on the shelf this morning for the first time in over a year... hopefully it's a sign that some things will be a little easier to come by...

... not holding my breath though.


----------

